# Problem with freebsd-update and out of sync system



## konstantin (May 27, 2011)

Hi

I have installed 

```
ota2# uname -a
FreeBSD ota2.cellnetrix.com 7.3-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p5 #6: Fri May 27 14:30:58 MSD 2011 
    kvasilev@ota2.cellnetrix.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

But freebsd-update thinks that something is wrong with my system:

```
ota2# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.3-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 7.3-RELEASE-p5:
/boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
/boot/kernel/nfsclient.ko
/boot/kernel/nfsclient.ko.symbols
/usr/lib/libbz2.a
/usr/lib/libbz2_p.a
/usr/lib/libopie.a
/usr/lib/libopie_p.a
/usr/lib/libssl.a
/usr/lib/libssl_p.a
/usr/lib/libstand.a
/usr/sbin/mountd
/usr/share/man/man2/mount.2.gz
/usr/share/man/man2/nmount.2.gz
/usr/share/man/man2/unmount.2.gz
/usr/src/contrib/opie/libopie/readrec.c
/usr/src/lib/libc/sys/mount.2
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/kern/uipc_mbuf.c
/usr/src/sys/nfsclient/nfs_vfsops.c
/usr/src/usr.sbin/mountd/mountd.c
```

I think that my system is out of sync.
Ok I tried to sync.
I deleted all under /usr/src/ and got new sources via csup.
My csup file

```
# Defaults that apply to all the collections
#
# IMPORTANT: Change the next line to use one of the CVSup mirror sites
# listed at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
*default host=cvsup2.ru.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_3
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress

## Main Source Tree.
#
# The easiest way to get the main source tree is to use the "src-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "src-*" collections.
src-all
doc-all tag=.
```

Then I do

```
# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld
# make buildkernel
# make installkernel
# shutdown -r now
```
boot in single user mode

```
# adjkerntz -i
# mount -a -t ufs
# mergemaster -p
# cd /usr/src
# make installworld
# mergemaster
# reboot
```

But I have the same result.
What am I doing wrong?
What informations are needed to recognize the problem?


----------



## dthomas53 (May 31, 2011)

It looks as though you may have rebuilt your kernel manually at some point (?):



			
				konstantin said:
			
		

> ```
> ota2# uname -a
> FreeBSD ota2.cellnetrix.com 7.3-RELEASE[B]-p5[/B] FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p5 #6: Fri May 27 14:30:58 MSD 2011
> kvasilev@ota2.cellnetrix.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
> ```



I believe freebsd-update(8) only supports updates for -RELEASEs:



> ```
> DESCRIPTION
> The freebsd-update tool is used to fetch, install, and rollback binary
> updates to the FreeBSD base system.  Note that updates are only available
> ...



If you're desperate to continue using freebsd-update from now on, I suppose you could theoretically sync your src's to RELENG_7_3, recompile and use freebsd-update from then onward...


----------

